# King Mackerel GoPro Video



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a gopro video of the King I caught yesterday.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Cool video. Good king congrats


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Man that was awesome to watch, I wish I had enough brains to hop off like that before the breakers last time I was in the gulf. Nice king man.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome king and cool video! What was the length of that one?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. I was surprised I didn't see you out there yesterday.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome video. I keep putting it off but Im gonna get a yak soon.:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You need to get one Chase
which one u got in mind?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

nice king and great video! Can't wait to be back from school in a week and a half to do some of this!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Nice video. I was surprised I didn't see you out there yesterday.


I saw someone in a yak just south of the pier when I was coming in around 6:00pm. Was that you?


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wilbur said:


> Awesome king and cool video! What was the length of that one?


4 feet


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice vid, great fish, congrats thx for the post....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

jasonh1903 said:


> I saw someone in a yak just south of the pier when I was coming in around 6:00pm. Was that you?


I was in my dune colored pa. I got the out there around 5:15 and headed in around 6:15-6:30 I think.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice Vid! Nice King.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Really cool. I need to go king fishing!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice king and video !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

you should of called me jason. next time you go gimme a call


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

jross31455 said:


> you should of called me jason. next time you go gimme a call


I should have dude, I was looking for a wingman that day. Justin and I will be out next weekend for the tournament.
You fishing?


----------



## KentuckyKayaker (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice video Jason. Next time I'll go with you. Hopefully you can repeat that in a week.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

cool video:thumbsup:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great catch, and nice video, thanks


----------

